# Doordash McDonalds Orders



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

DD really needs to fix the way they take McDs orders. I always have to contact the customer about what type of drink they want or what kind of cookies etc. Its better than making under $5 per order on UE but its still a pain in the ass esp when you notice while ordering with the cashier. I always check the order now before I get to the pickup location.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> DD really needs to fix the way they take McDs orders. I always have to contact the customer about what type of drink they want or what kind of cookies etc. Its better than making under $5 per order on UE but its still a pain in the ass esp when you notice while ordering with the cashier. I always check the order now before I get to the pickup location.


You take mcdonalds orders? I guess, someone has to.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> You take mcdonalds orders? I guess, someone has to.


DD is pretty new in my area and I don't really have the option to pick and choose orders. Other than the problem I mentioned before I do t mind. A little annoying but the pay is fair @ double what UE pays

You wind up waiting around the same amount of time as a UE order maybe a minute or 2 longer


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> DD is pretty new in my area and I don't really have the option to pick and choose orders. Other than the problem I mentioned before I do t mind. A little annoying but the pay is fair @ double what UE pays
> 
> You wind up waiting around the same amount of time as a UE order maybe a minute or 2 longer


hmm, now that you mention it...micky dees may keep me busy until the bigger fish bite! I try one order to see how it goes! Thanks!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> hmm, now that you mention it...micky dees may keep me busy until the bigger fish bite! I try one order to see how it goes! Thanks!


Might as well unless you are just flush with orders. I almost always wind up waiting for UE McDs orders since they start putting together when you get there. Might as well just order it yourself on DD and make more $


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

if nothing is mentioned then it's always Coke for the drink & choc chip for cookies. I'm not calling anyone


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sounds like you’re filling drinks?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah, you do that with food delivery


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Yeah, you do that with food delivery


Ohhh, you're one of those. Resturant is supposed to make all parts of the food order. You're putting yourself at risk if a customer wants to say they found something in their drink. Who made the drink? Resturant or you? Hmm, would you rather lose the delivery job or have a resturant employee lose theirs for tampering with food? Besides, health code inspectors would have a field day if they're in there and see a non resturant employee preparing part of the order.

Resturant employees are just being lazy if they don't fill them. They know they're supposed to. Don't let them walk over you if they hand you an empty cup, they're just trying to feel a bit of power over you they don't deserve.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Heavy sigh. In most LA eating spots that partner with GH, DD or Caviar there are self serve beverage machines. Employees don't walk from behind the counter to pour your drink for you.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Heavy sigh. In most LA eating spots that partner with GH, DD or Caviar there are self serve beverage machines. Employees don't walk from behind the counter to pour your drink for you.


Ohh I work LA to, they fill the drinks for me since my repeat locations know that I won't put up with their laziness. New places put up a stink of course, but after i explain to a manager what's up they thank me for watching out for their tails and fill the drinks themselves in front of their staff. Am calm and cool during the entire situation. Only once I've had to call support and support called the resturant to tell them that they're supposed to make the entire order and that the drivers aren't supposed/allowed to.

Up to you.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Kind of defeats the whole concept of self serve for beverages.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Ohhh, you're one of those. Resturant is supposed to make all parts of the food order. You're putting yourself at risk if a customer wants to say they found something in their drink. Who made the drink? Resturant or you? Hmm, would you rather lose the delivery job or have a resturant employee lose theirs for tampering with food? Besides, health code inspectors would have a field day if they're in there and see a non resturant employee preparing part of the order.
> 
> Resturant employees are just being lazy if they don't fill them. They know they're supposed to. Don't let them walk over you if they hand you an empty cup, they're just trying to feel a bit of power over you they don't deserve.


Most places do it themselves but every now and then I am asked to fill a drink. I feel like I'd rather not but not that big a deal. Def not worth wasting time or arguing over. Anything happens it's their fault for asking you to do it. I get it's a pride thing and you're not supposed to. If I had that much pride I prob wouldn't be delivering food though


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Most places do it themselves but every now and then I am asked to fill a drink. I feel like I'd rather not but not that big a deal. Def not worth wasting time or arguing over. Anything happens it's their fault for asking you to do it. I get it's a pride thing and you're not supposed to. If I had that much pride I prob wouldn't be delivering food though


 Not a pride thing, they need to learn the rules.



Woohaa said:


> Kind of defeats the whole concept of self serve for beverages.


Self serve if you're the one the drink belongs to; entirely different rule set if it's not going to be your own drink.


----------

